# Colts lose in playoffs. Pacers lose to Hawks. Whats next for the fans in Indy?



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

I noticed a lot of complaining about the superb officiating job tonight. :cheers: However refs or not Joe Johnson lit you guy up for 40 points and 13 assists. wow. what a game. Another GREAT win for the hawks against a great team. The Hawks are rising up baby! Back to the main point though. After the Colts dismal loss in the playoffs this year (I'm a Peyton Manning fan by the way) and now this loss to the Hawks which is arguably the worst loss in the history of Indy pro sports, whats next for the fans living in indiana? Seem like Indy always gets shafted. How in the world did Peja miss such an important free throw? It's rare to see him miss a free throw period. Don't get me wrong though, the Pacers arent bad, the Hawks are just that good. There are always high expectations for pro teams in Indy but usually the fan are left with nothing but questions and no answers. Let me give you some comfort though. The Hawks have beaten the Spurs and the Pistons already this year. Expect the Hawks to be a playoff team next year.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

test


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Whats next for Indy fans?....annoying threads obviously


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

:brokenhea


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> I noticed a lot of complaining about the superb officiating job tonight. :cheers: However refs or not Joe Johnson lit you guy up for 40 points and 13 assists. wow. what a game. Another GREAT win for the hawks against a great team. The Hawks are rising up baby! Back to the main point though. After the Colts dismal loss in the playoffs this year (I'm a Peyton Manning fan by the way) and now this loss to the Hawks which is arguably the worst loss in the history of Indy pro sports, whats next for the fans living in indiana? Seem like Indy always gets shafted. How in the world did Peja miss such an important free throw? It's rare to see him miss a free throw period. *Don't get me wrong though, the Pacers arent bad, the Hawks are just that good.* There are always high expectations for pro teams in Indy but usually the fan are left with nothing but questions and no answers. Let me give you some comfort though. The Hawks have beaten the Spurs and the Pistons already this year. Expect the Hawks to be a playoff team next year.


That has to be the funniest part. :laugh:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah well. one of our 17 victories was over your team. thanks though, i thought it was funny myself.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> yeah well. one of our 17 victories was over your team. thanks though, i thought it was funny myself.


Yeah when the 97 bulls won 70 games they lost to then expansion raptors team. Good teams lose to bad teams get over it. Although I am glad to see things working out better for Woodson...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian said:


> Yeah when the 97 bulls won 70 games they lost to then expansion raptors team. Good teams lose to bad teams get over it. Although I am glad to see things working out better for Woodson...


did i strike a nerve? would you begrudge me a little gloating, just a little? you don't know what it' like man...being a Hawks fan. It isnt easy like being a Pistons fan.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> you don't know what it' like man...being a Hawks fan. It isnt easy like being a Pistons fan.



Hey, I cant speak for Brian....but I am a Detroit Lions fan more so than a Pacers or Pistons fan....so yes....I know what its like...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> did i strike a nerve? would you begrudge me a little gloating, just a little? you don't know what it' like man...being a Hawks fan. It isnt easy like being a Pistons fan.


Its cool man. I just thought your comment was pretty funny for a team that has only won 17 games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> I noticed a lot of complaining about the superb officiating job tonight.


I really only had problems with the 2-3 no-calls when Granger was obviously hacked, that last inbounds pass where Peja was pushed, and some other minor plays. Although, the refs tried to help us in the end. We should've had like .6 seconds instead of 1.6. Whoever that guy was touched the ball before it went out of bounds, then tried to save it, and it went out of bounds. Oh well. ****.

3 Hawks wins are against the Pacers. 3 out of 3. Pacers- 0/3. ****. I'm glad we won't have to play the Hawks in the playoffs. Harrington treats us like we betrayed him, and Joe Johnson played like Reggie Miller for most of the overtime. ****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We should've had like .6 seconds instead of 1.6. Whoever that guy was touched the ball before it went out of bounds, then tried to save it, and it went out of bounds. Oh well. ****.


No, they made the right call on that one. No one touched it and it when out of bounds so the clock shouldn't have been started.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> No, they made the right call on that one. No one touched it and it when out of bounds so the clock shouldn't have been started.


It went over some guy's head, touched the court right before the out of bounds line, and went into the air. Some guy tried to save it, which is when the clock should've started (because it never went out of bounds), and then hit it out of bounds.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> It went over some guy's head, touched the court right before the out of bounds line, and went into the air. Some guy tried to save it, which is when the clock should've started (because it never went out of bounds), and then hit it out of bounds.


No one ever had possession, and I think the guy who tried to save it was out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> No one ever had possession, and I think the guy who tried to save it was out of bounds.


Having possession or not shouldn't have anything to do with the time starting. It starts the first second someone touches it. The guy who tried to save it was out of bounds, but in the air, so he wasn't out of bounds until a second after he touched it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Having possession or not shouldn't have anything to do with the time starting. It starts the first second someone touches it. The guy who tried to save it was out of bounds, but in the air, so he wasn't out of bounds until a second after he touched it.


The ball probably hit the line before it went out. There was never really a close enough camera angle to see it... And a guy isn't going to be in the air for 1 second diving for the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> The ball probably hit the line before it went out.


Which I just said before: It hit like an inch from the line.



> And a guy isn't going to be in the air for 1 second diving for the ball.


It depends on how high he is. Taking a whole second off is an exaggeration, but we definitely should've had under 1 second to shoot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Ball didn't hit anybody at the end (game was over anyways), and how can you possibly compare the Colts losing a home playoff game to the world champs, to the Pacers losing a regural season game to the lonely Hawks???...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Ball didn't hit anybody at the end


The ball hit near the out of bounds line, and as it was going out of bounds, a Hawk tried to save it. That counts as a touch, and should've taken some time off the clock. Oh well.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Ball didn't hit anybody at the end (game was over anyways), and how can you possibly compare the Colts losing a home playoff game to the world champs, to the Pacers losing a regural season game to the lonely Hawks???...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they are both devastating losses.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I wouldn't say this loss to the Hawks is devasting.....with still over 40 games left to be played.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

losing to the Hawks is devastating whenever it occurs my friend.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> losing to the Hawks is devastating whenever it occurs my friend.



I've got respect for the Hawks. On any given night they can compete and give any team a hard time. Baby Al and Joe Johnson can be a very deadly combo.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I've got respect for the Hawks. On any given night they can compete and give any team a hard time. Baby Al and Joe Johnson can be a very deadly combo.


Yeah but lose 3 in a row is unexceptable for me.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> losing to the Hawks is devastating whenever it occurs my friend.


If it's devestating, why don't I feel devastated?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah... not feeling the devastation here...

I was after the first loss to them...

but...

I agree with my man Jax on this again...

Either Joe or Al have had monsterous games for it to happen...

Heck... ATL has given DET some tough games... and a loss...

So... we aren't the only quality team they have beaten... we are prolly just the only quality team they have beaten 3 times... and the most recent one... was a heart-breaker for the way it turned out... and all the little instances that played into our loss... but I don't believe it should be viewed as devastation... especially when we were as undermaned as we were... We just did not have enough gas left in our tank...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> If it's devestating, why don't I feel devastated?


Good question :grinning:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> If it's devestating, why don't I feel devastated?



:rofl: :rofl:...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

These kind of things happen every so often, one team, no matter how bad they play, just somehow have the number of a better team.

Sonics in 2000-2001 swept the lakers, despite missing the playoffs (I thought it was funny)
During the late 90's the Jazz beat the Knicks 12 times in a row.
Spurs and TD are still undefeated against Celts. That's 16 wins.
Clippers, except for the recent loss against the Warriors won 7 in a row against them.
Jazz swept Pistons this season...

Indiana losing to the Hawks 3 times in a season is just something that happens. It could be that one team just knows how to beat another.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

We beat you guys 3 times!!! AWESOME!!! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck in the draft... :clap: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck in the draft... :clap:


Watch Atlanta draft Rudy Gay, another SF, in this year's draft.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck in the draft... :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


well at least we will get a better draft pick than you because thats where you team is going. out of the playoffs and straight to scouting for the draft. :banana:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> well at least we will get a better draft pick than you because thats where you team is going. out of the playoffs and straight to scouting for the draft. :banana:


Thanks man, this was something that we really needed - Hawks "fan" trying to pick up fight... damn, this is funny, sorry. But anyways seek for proffesional help...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> well at least we will get a better draft pick than you because thats where you team is going. out of the playoffs and straight to scouting for the draft. :banana:


Well seeing as how the NBA draft... is the only post-season competition your team is ever involved in...

Don't talk to us about the playoffs... It shouldn't even be in a Hawks fans vocabulary...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Playoffs... It shouldn't even be in a Hawks fans vocabulary...





:rofl: :rofl:... 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rember when the Hawks used to be somewhat of a rival to the Pacers? It seems like Indiana and Atlanta would almost always face each other in the playoffs during the 90s. Then Atlanta just kinda fell off....


----------

